# تحقيق في حادث



## batna_hse (2 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم مرحبا بي كل اخوني الاعظان ... اريد من كل اخوني السلامة و الوقاية 

ان يعطون فكرا في كيفية او نموذج لي تقرير حادث ( كيف يكتب تقرير حادث) 

جزكم الله خيراااا


----------



## المهندسة المطلعة (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*كيف تكتب تقرير حادث*



zidan55 قال:


> السلام عليكم مرحبا بي كل اخوني الاعظان ... اريد من كل اخوني السلامة و الوقاية
> 
> ان يعطون فكرا في كيفية او نموذج لي تقرير حادث ( كيف يكتب تقرير حادث)
> 
> جزكم الله خيراااا


 
السلام عليكم 
لكى تكتب تقرير حادث لازم تذكر وصف الحادث بالتفصيل 
أى تذكر ساعة الحادث وتاريخ الحادث ومكان الحادث بالتحديد وأى ملابسات تخص الحادث 
- لازم تذكر السبب الظاهرى (المباشر ) للحادث 
ولازم تحدد هل السبب نتيجة سلوك شخص (تحدد اسمه ووظيفته وسنه وتاريخ تعيينه ومدة مزاولته للمهنة) أو نتيجة ظروف أو بيئة عمل غير مأمونة
- لازم تضيف أقوال الشهود ويوقعوا عليها
- لازم تضيف رأى الشخص المسئول عن المكان الذى حدث فيه الحادث ويوقع على كلامه
- لازم تذكر تاريخ أخر تفتيش تم على المكان الذى وقع فيه الحادث
- لازم من خلال كل ما سبق ومن خلال معاينة موقع الحادث تذكر التحليل الخاص بك عن الحادث وتحدد فيه الأسباب الجذرية وراء الحادث
- لازم تضيف الإجراءات التى اتخذت لمنع تكرار الحادث
- لازم تذكر التوصيات الخاصة بك لمنع تكرار الحادث

- 
-


----------

